# Oh No!



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

We have had the decision about whether to neuter or not taken out of our hands! Our boy has only got one ball which has dropped (sorry for the graphic description) and we cannot find the other one. The one he has is huge!! which is why I thought they had both dropped. Not used to having boy bits to sort out (3 step-daughters). 

So he is off to have a full castration and hopefully the vet can find his missing one. Poor Monty - we have not told him yet 

He has only just got over sulking after his clip.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

The same thing happened with my Westie so we had to have him neutered. It did take the vet a while to find the missing one and he did have to have lots of stitches. He looked more like he had been spayed than neutered but he was fine within a few days. Hope it all goes well.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

oh my. good luck! Ringo gets the snip on Tuesday.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Aww. Poor Monty. ......right war. Wrong side. Sorry I shouldn't joke. Good luck lovely boy and recover fast!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh hope they find it easily and doesn't end up too big a job x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Poor Monty, hope the vet finds his missing one!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh I hope the surgery is quick and easy!


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you for all your posts. He is booked in for the 23rd September, I am traumatised already - removing a tick from him last week was bad enough. I don't do icky stuff.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Sally, ticks are so horrible aren't they? I watched my brother remove one from his stomach once when we were eating breakfast together after a dog walk. He was quite blasé about it but if that had been me I would have been hysterical!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh what a shame! I hope it all goes well for him and he doesn't feel too traumatised afterwards. Lots of cuddles and bones should do the trick!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh poor monty - break it to him gently won't you? X
And have a nice treat waiting when the deeds been done!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

tessybear said:


> Sally, ticks are so horrible aren't they? I watched my brother remove one from his stomach once when we were eating breakfast together after a dog walk. He was quite blasé about it but if that had been me I would have been hysterical!


My friend was in Lyme park (Derbyshire / Peak District for our transatlantic poo,lovers)
They don't have a dog, but out of the 4 of them, 3 of them came home with ticks, their young 5 year old had a total of 8!!!!! He went to alder hey hospital for children to have them all removed and to be treated. 
Mum had 1, dad had 3 - so dog walkers around Lyme park be warned!!!
I would of been like you..... I have told them they are very disease ridden and should all be in quarantine!! (I love them all dearly) x


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

tessybear said:


> Sally, ticks are so horrible aren't they? I watched my brother remove one from his stomach once when we were eating breakfast together after a dog walk. He was quite blasé about it but if that had been me I would have been hysterical!



Oh dont Tessybear. I am still a bit traumised even now. Poor Monty gets a through check each night, nasty biting things.


----------



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

ew ticks is all I have to say. And poor little man. I send my prayers for his speedy boy-part surgery recovery!


----------



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

We have SO many ticks here. Once I found one crawling on my eight month old son and I was actually near tears because I was so upset one was on my baby. Thank GOD that thing didn't attach. The only way I can keep my four dogs and four children free and clear is regular application of "Advantix" in the spring and summer on my dogs and regular spraying of our four acres and trees with this garlic lawn-spray that repels and kills mosquitos. It works (poison free) and also keeps the ticks at bay. Where once we were picking 2-10 ticks off our dogs every night and 1/week off the kids we now haven't seen but one this season and none last year at all! I hate spraying chemicals around my babies and I hate killing all the good insects in the yard just to hopefully kill our ticks!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Pool Annette four dogs and four acres ....heaven  would love to see pictures of your dogs x


----------



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Pool Annette four dogs and four acres ....heaven  would love to see pictures of your dogs x


Here are a few pictures! 

Four seems to be my lucky number. I have four beautiful children, four dogs, four Budgies, four acres... and that was not intentional. It just happened that way


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Annette, what a wonderful, lively and chaotic household you must have! Lucky you have those 4 acres! Love your gorgeous choccy roan, what is her name?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

edenorchards said:


> Here are a few pictures!
> 
> Four seems to be my lucky number. I have four beautiful children, four dogs, four Budgies, four acres... and that was not intentional. It just happened that way


Love the pictures, especially baby & poo - I don't know who looks most surprised to come face to face with the other!! 
It's like a mirror image - even their arms / lags are the same position - fab
The brown & white poo is lovely, a bit like Karen's fergus. X


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Gorgeous photos, photo number 3 is definitely very similar to little Fergus. 4 acres how fantastic.


----------



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

tessybear said:


> Annette, what a wonderful, lively and chaotic household you must have! Lucky you have those 4 acres! Love your gorgeous choccy roan, what is her name?


That is Fern. She is so sweet! It is amazing how unique and individual their little doggie personalities are. Fern is definitely my little sweetie. (We named her "Reese" initially but I the dogs would get their names confused as they were all "r" names, so we changed their names to help them out... and it keeps me from messing them up so much too! lol)

My little red girl is named Apple. She is so full of life! She has enough energy for ten poos! But even with all her energy she is still content just laying on my feet if I am sitting still. She has the most beautiful bone structure of all my dogs.

I have Rusty-he's my guy in the baby picture. He is a lover. When he wags his tail his whole rear end gets in on the action. He also "talks" all the time. Not a bark, not a growl, but just expressive doggie noises. He does it when he is happy to see me.

And then my blue merle is Rosie. She thinks she is everyone's Mama. She has also perfected the "puppy pogo" She gets so excited to see me coming home that she leaps straight up in the air over and over (like she is on a pogo stick) and she can leap straight up four feet! She thinks everyone should give her a belly rub and can be seen meeting every guest in the house by rolling over and exposing her belly for anyone that might give her a scratch!

It is lovely, noisy chaos here much of the time. Life is beautiful and we are truly very blessed and thankful for every minute of it!  And I'm glad I found such a fun forum where everyone is as crazy about their fur-babies as I am!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

You are right we never get bored of talking about our poos although we would probably bore non-dog lovers rigid!


----------

